# MKV GTI - Removal on interior trim (upper and lower) from rear hatch



## CC-Rider (Apr 11, 2008)

*MKV GTI - Removal of interior trim (upper and lower) from rear hatch*

I had my windows tinted today and the tech had some 'issues' getting the tint to adhere to the black dots (believed to be some type of teflon coating) along the outside of the rear window. The trim is preventing him from working the tint along the edges, so it's already starting to peal off. 
I am attempting to remove the interior trim from the hatch to give us some more room to work. I have the lower clips removed, but something it holding it tight near the rear windsheild wiper. 
Anyone removed this trim beofre? Is so, some guidance would be greatly appreicated. 
Thanks


----------



## Carfreak226 (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: MKV GTI - Removal of interior trim (upper and lower) from rear hatch (CC-Rider)*

dude, you shouldn't have to remove any interior trim at all. I had my MKV done about 6 months ago, and they tinted the windows from the inside. Not too sure what your doing (inside or outside). But you definetly want to have them tinted on the inside, mostly because of scratching reasons. From what I'm hearing is the guy who's doing your tint, obviously does'nt do his job very well. Mine was done in july, took about 2 hours and i'm out of the shop. Find a guy who knows what he's doing, you shouldn't have to remove trim, at all! (except for the top of the door panels, other than that nothing).


----------



## CC-Rider (Apr 11, 2008)

The windows are tinted from the inside (didn't know there was another way). The problem is that the interior trim is in the way and doesn't allow for the tint to be pushed down hard against the matrix dots. So, you're left with a 1/4 inch white line around the rear window.
Anyways, I pulled off the trim after consulting my dealer. I will post a DIY in case anyone else cares to take it off (for tint or another reason) 
Thanks,


----------



## Carfreak226 (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: (CC-Rider)*

hey, no prob. 
send me some pics of what your talking about, I'm really interested to see these supposed white lines? Because I didnt have a problem installing mine at all. wierd.


----------



## CC-Rider (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: (Carfreak226)*

Here is a good example of what I'm talking about 
http://www.awe-tuning.com/medi...l.jpg
See how the tint doesn't like to adhere to the matrix dots, so a white line appears around the edge of the window. If your car doesn't have the same problem then you're lucky. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Carfreak226 (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: (CC-Rider)*

i think i might know what your talking about, i think i do have some of that on my quarter windows. But it's so small its hardly noticeable.


----------

